# dye sublimation how to starter questions



## Larry B. (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello, I'm a new member. My name is Larry. I am retired and interested in learing about the T-shirt sublimation printing process as a way of making extra income. I know a little about the silk screen process, and have done some of that. I can't seem to find much information on the internet other than supplies for the sublimation process. I would like to avoid some of the pit-falls concerning the right equip. I need,and what I don't need. My main question is about input into the printer. If I use a digital camera, how many pixels are nec? What printer is the best for most types of sublimation printing to get the best resolution? Are there any books on sub. printing out there? I live in L.A. county in California, and could go to a seminar if one is local. Any advise, counsel or info would be appreciated. Thank you; Larry B.


----------



## kwjelliot (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: New member needs answers*

Hi Larry, 
I don't have an answer or suggestion as i am having the same dilema, i currently do embroidered t's and would like to add sublim to my line but also need more info. 

just wanted you to know you are not alone!

Tina


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: New member needs answers*

I've moved this thread to the "Dye Sublimation" forum 

There are a few good tips in the following thread about Dye Sublimation:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=39

Here's another good post by Fred (our resident dye sub expert) regarding some of the basics of dye sublimation:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=208

There are some how-to videos here:
http://www.toonsign.com/howto/learnmanual.html

:welcome:


----------

